# New bike - what accessories?



## Teamfour (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone have a list of essentials needed to outfit a bike for general path riding? Tube patches, seat bag, etc?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Pump, spare tube, patch kit (for the 2nd flat tire), tire levers (if needed). Whatever allen wrenches the bike needs (3-4-5mm for me). No use carrying the whole tool box as there are only certain things probably going to go wrong and most of them you can ride home without fixing.

I wouldn't go anywhere without a chain tool but you need the knowledge of how to use it too. I carry 2 spare chain links.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

a water bottle and cage wouldn't hurt


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh yes, and be nice too - use a bell on a multi-use trail -

mirrycle.com: incredibell bells


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Your phone, a couple of bucks and some sort of ID


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Road ID, rear flashing light.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're gonna get a red flashing light, you might as well get a front light too just incase your ride lasts longer then expected. 
And don't forget the fenders incase it rains and there's mud puddles.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Helmet


----------



## Eagle_11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Computer


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I carry a frame pump, which attaches under my water bottle cage.
I have a fairly small saddle pack.
I keep the following in it.....
2 spare tubes, which i took out of their boxes and wrapped in an old dress sock.
The sock protects the tubes from the rest of the stuff in the pack, and can be used to dress a wound or clean dirty hands etc.
Also in the pack are 2 patch kits.
1 is the super small instant stick type which take up little space.
Then a small pack of the glue type patch kit. Rema brand.
1 pedros tire lever.
1 c02 charger with 2 16oz canisters.
An old drivers licence with some cash and a credit card bundled together with a rubber band made from an old mtb tube.
The cash can be used as an emergency tire boot, which i have had great success using in a pinch. No pun intended.
Also in that bundle is an info card with emergency contact numbers and medicine allergies.
A small multi tool with built in spoke wrench and chain tool.
Also a small bag with a few 10spd chain pins.
Might sound like a lot of stuff, but it is all packed well and fits tightly in the small pack. Nothing rattles around.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what I always have with me. It fits in my underseat Topeak medium bag. 

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


2 Allen wrenches
Park spoke wrench
2 tubes
CO2 inflator
2 aluminum tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand)
A Crank Bros Speed Tool
3 16gram cartridges - 1 is carried upside down in the inflator
Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride. 
The rag is handy to wipe up with after a repair.

You'll also want at least 1 or 2 cycling jerseys. They don't have to be mega bucks. They'll have 3 rear pockets that make it easy to reach stuff while you're riding. Lycra cycling shorts with a chamois pad are essential. They're worn without underwear because he seams on the underwear will do a number on your butt like you wouldn't believe. If you can afford it try to get bib shorts. They're a little more, but lots more comfy.


----------



## Teamfour (Jan 11, 2012)

Great lists! Thanks.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely a tube, lever, allen wrenches, cash, ID, and cell phone. I like the idea about putting the tube in a sock, I think I might have to try that one. I went without a jersey for a while and didn't get one until it was cold enough out requiring something long sleeve. After having the three pockets in the back, I'm not sure how I managed without. In the past I was able to fit everything in the seatbag, even some fruit snacks/granola bars for long rides, but it's much easier to put in the back pockets. Shorts are a must!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

new2rd said:


> I like the idea about putting the tube in a sock, I think I might have to try that one.


I came close to learning that one the hard way many years ago. It had been a season of many long, remote mtb Enduros. At the end of the season I unpacked my under seat bag and my tube had holes worn in it at its folds. OMG! Ever since then my tubes live in old socks - they work as protectors, emergency gloves and even (if need be)....drumroll please......emergency TP.


----------



## kratz (Jan 13, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> emergency TP.


This is why you should never ride in a shirt without sleeves...


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Arm warmers FTW !


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

kratz said:


> This is why you should never ride in a shirt without sleeves...


Let's hope you wash the shirt before the next ride.  Me, I would sacrifice the sock. (never have needed to yet)


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

When I got back into riding, these are the accessories that I purchased (in the order that I bought them):

Helmet
Spare tubes
Tire levers
Mini pump
Saddle bag 
Bottle cages
Water bottles 
Rear light
Front light 
Cycling shorts 
Computer 
Cycling sunglasses 

The helmet and spare tube kit were my must-haves right off the bat. I carried them in a backpack along with my water since I didn't have a saddle bag or bottle cages at the time. I also wore my gym clothes and Oakley sunglasses before I bought cycling-specific gear.


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

for the rear blinking light try the planet bike super flash. it really is as bright as they say it is and it's also waterproof. at night when im riding i can see the light refecting off signs from down the road. Amazon.com: Planet Bike Superflash Turbo Rear Light: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 on the Superflash Turbo. It's the only light that I can see during the daytime. The only downside is riding at night in a paceline because the person behind me always complains about the flash. I compensate for this by tilting it down a bit towards the ground.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I always carry a minipump or frame pump, even when my saddle bag might have a CO2 inflator in it. Sometimes you can muff the inflation, so if you use up your CO2 without getting enough tire pressure, you're SOL if you don't have a pump as backup. I prefer to use the pump anyhow and save the CO2 for group rides when everybody is in a hurry to get back to riding.

If you're forgetful like me, make sure all your emergency supplies fit in the saddle bag and/or your pump mounts on the frame somehow. I took a new bike out without a saddle bag and stuffed everything in jersey pockets... everything except for the minipump or CO2 which I left at home, DOH! Having a spare tube wasn't much use without a way to inflate it! Luckily no flats that day...


----------



## Teamfour (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Here is what I have so far. Now if the weather would just let me ride...

Helmet
Spare tubes
Tire levers
Mini pump
Saddle bag 
Bottle cages
Water bottles 
Computer


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Emergency TP? Holy crap (pun intended) how far out in the middle of nowhere are you guys riding! I just wear a diaper under my shorts. 

In addition to what others said, consider packing a pair of vinyl/latex surgical gloves. They can come in handy when needing to do repairs (especially to your chain). I've also given my pair to people who were changing a tire or something and didn't want help but were happy to have the gloves. And speaking of gloves, I didn't see a pair of road gloves on your list so consider those too. Oh, and no underwear with cycling shorts. Sunglasses can make the ride more pleasant by not only stopping the suns glare but by preventing bugs, rocks, and road debris from getting in your eyes, and will prevent contacts from drying out - oh, and make you look cool. 

Make sure you know how to change a tube by practicing at home. It's no fun to have to learn on the road.

If you have a mobile phone that you can do more with than just talk, use C02. If not, use a frame pump.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

BostonG said:


> If you have a mobile phone that you can do more with than just talk, use C02. If not, use a frame pump.


Pretty funny


----------



## cristinapilar (Feb 4, 2012)

Big radio.


----------



## hydroslyder (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got my bike and I'm waiting on all my accessories to get delivered now!

Already have:
2x water bottles and cages
Clipless Pedals and shoes
Padded Baggy Shorts from MTN Bike days

Waiting on:
Helmet (Bell Volt)
Saddle Bag (Topeak AeroWdege Small)
CO2 Pump (Genuine Innovations Ultraflate Plus)
Headlight (MagicShine XML-1000)
Taillight (Blackburn Mars 4.0)
Tube Patches and Tire Levers (Park Kit)
Bike Shorts (Pearl Izumi Quest)
Jersey (Louis Garneau from ChainLove)
Computer w/ Cadence (Cateye Strada Wired)

Still Need to pick up:
Spare Tubes
Spare CO2 Cartridges
Interchangeable Lens Sunglasses


----------



## sunnyboy (Feb 20, 2012)

water bottle, Pump, spare tube, patch kit and tire levers (if needed).


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I keep some lip balm in there. Biz cards. A bell works wonders, I find people are more in tune to the sound of my bell than my voice. They respond to it so much better. Seems like most of the essentials have been covered so here's a few randoms: Don't forget to wear sunscreen when it gets hot. Watch some vids on road bike maintenance, how to patch a tire, fix a flat. Always try and be courteous and ask others out on the road if they need help if they're stopped or what not - lend a hand but don't give away your gear unless absolutely necessary - you might need it yourself. Congrats and happy riding!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Your list is good.

Depends on your climate and topography, but a modern water resistant jacket for a bit of extra warmth if needed is in my experience nice to have in a back pocket. A cotton cycling cap to put under the helmet if it turns cold and wet is nice too.

That cap, and the emergency TP thing reminds me of Dag Otto Lauritzen's story of when he just had to on some Giro stage. He used his cycling cap as TP , and as he threw it and its contents in the ditch he saw five or six mad screaming tifosi diving for it like mad only screaming tifosi can.

Good idea, the old sock. Shall implement.


----------

